# Going Green Promotion



## ALC Rail Writer (Jun 29, 2009)

oin Amtrak in fighting global warming.

You already make a positive environmental impact by riding Amtrak®, a greener way to travel. You have Amtrak Guest Rewards® points to show for your loyalty. And now that Amtrak Guest Rewards has partnered with Carbonfund.org, you can turn those points into carbon offsets, and a cleaner, greener world.

Now's the time to go the extra mile. And we're going to help.

To fight back on carbon emissions, Amtrak Guest Rewards is making a special launch offer. Now through December 31, 2009, redeem 1,000 points and we'll put in an extra 500. Redeem 2,000 and we'll kick in 1,000. That's right — we're making a 50% match on every member contribution up to a max of 5,000,000 points. And as you can see, that will really add up.

Points Redeemed

Carbon Offset

1,000 points

5,000 miles which equates to 1,983 pounds of CO2

2,000 points

10,000 miles which equates to 3,966 pounds of CO2

We can all do our part to combat global warming. And through this partnership, we can do it together. Redeem points now.


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 29, 2009)

It looks that redemption is just for the carbon offset - just like you redeem for upgrade certs or CA passes, I'd rather redeem 1,000 points to take a train/bus from SAC to LAX!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 29, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> It looks that redemption is just for the carbon offset - just like you redeem for upgrade certs or CA passes, I'd rather redeem 1,000 points to take a train/bus from SAC to LAX!


Is that a max of 5,000,000 for each member or total?? :lol: I believe that the traveler is

correct, perhaps an AGR expert can clarify for us if so??


----------



## Upstate (Jun 29, 2009)

What a joke.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Jun 29, 2009)

I'll take my 2,000 points and redeem for a day round trip on the *Heartland Flyer *to FTW for lunch and a couple beers at the Flying Saucer Cafe


----------



## Rail Freak (Jun 29, 2009)

What is a "Carbon Offset"?

RF


----------



## chuljin (Jun 29, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> It looks that redemption is just for the carbon offset - just like you redeem for upgrade certs or CA passes, I'd rather redeem 1,000 points to take a train/bus from SAC to LAX!


I'd rather redeem 1,500 to take PS BC from OSD to GDL. But I'd rather redeem 2,000 points to save the planet than 6,500 to take PS BC from OSD to GDL, which is the error forced upon me over the weekend, and about which AGR neither care nor are attempting to do anything.


----------



## Ispolkom (Jun 29, 2009)

chuljin said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > It looks that redemption is just for the carbon offset - just like you redeem for upgrade certs or CA passes, I'd rather redeem 1,000 points to take a train/bus from SAC to LAX!
> ...


Heck, if I were concerned about carbon offsets, I'd charge a donation to Carbonfund.org on the AGR card, thereby getting points, and a tax deduction. Much more of a win-win. But I'm so sorry about the 6500 points. *Choke* I'm... so sorry.


----------



## jackal (Jun 29, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> It looks that redemption is just for the carbon offset - just like you redeem for upgrade certs or CA passes, I'd rather redeem 1,000 points to take a train/bus from SAC to LAX!


You earth-hater, you! You're just out to destroy the planet and have no concern for her health!

(Actually, isn't _taking_ the train green enough? I mean, I'm already helping the environment by forgoing my car and taking the train...what more do they want?!)



Rail Freak said:


> What is a "Carbon Offset"?RF


It's a worthless way to "help" the environment by paying money to supposedly plant trees or something in exchange for the carbon dioxide you generate in your travels.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carbon_offset


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 29, 2009)

jackal said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > It looks that redemption is just for the carbon offset - just like you redeem for upgrade certs or CA passes, I'd rather redeem 1,000 points to take a train/bus from SAC to LAX!
> ...


I'm not an earth-hater! During my 7-10 day train trips, I don't even use a car. Sometimes not that much at my destination either! Than I get on the train for another 7-10 days! 

So I be off the road for a month! Many trees thank me - and many people too! :lol:


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Jun 29, 2009)

Perhaps Amtrak is afraid we got to many AGR points lying around-- and if we all redeemed them they'd be out of business :lol:


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 30, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> jackal said:
> 
> 
> > the_traveler said:
> ...


Sometimes tree huggers(aka "enviromentalists")think only they have the answer to saving the world!(religous nuts

do the same thing!)Most people realize that trains are the MOST efficient and green ways to transport people and

cargo, except for walking and riding a bike! :lol: All Ill say is carbon credits are a scam to make it look like

corporations are doing their part while poluting the hell out of the enviroment!Also please consider if you

would like to ride a bike or walk from Phoenix to LA in August!Ill take the train and do my part to help the

green movement, my car is a Toyota hybrid that gets 40-50 mpg but I drive it little as possible considering

Texas has such a laughable mass transit system, I didnt even have a car in DC, the Metro rules!


----------

